# Sadie the service Spoo



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

wow... that's awesome! She sure is a happy girl LOL!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

That is priceless! Sadie is a wonderful Lady!


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

Wonderful Video... Laura is lucky to be getting a dog that has had the kind of training she is receiving... You can tell she is going to be a great service dog!


----------

